# Old Victor Borge Routine



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't remember seeing him very much as a child, but I do know who he is.  Here's one of his comedy routines I came across.


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2017)

The man was a comedic genius!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2017)

Too funny!


----------

